# RIP Polko



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

I am saddened to report that my lady Polko disappeared on the 18th. I am not sure what happened only that she didn’t return when I called her named. We have had some Fox spotting and I believe she may have fallen victim😔.
I am always attached to my animals and this wasn’t any different.

I did get 2 chicks yesterday (younger than what I wanted) we got Buff Orpington and a Colombian Wyandotte but my ❤ Still aches for Polko.


----------



## CatAndCrookedCricket (6 mo ago)

I’m sorry for your loss


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry, @Ptamom. 

If you don't have one, construct a secure run. A roof included. That way when you know preds are in the area you have the option to let the girls out and be safe.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I'm so sorry, @Ptamom.
> 
> If you don't have one, construct a secure run. A roof included. That way when you know preds are in the area you have the option to let the girls out and be safe.


I do have a pretty secure run and definitely coop. She was free ranging with Cleo. Usually, they don’t too far and I have now started to make sure they are in the run before dusk.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fox will come right into your backyard during the middle of the day. Ask me how I know.

No? Well, I'll tell you anyway. I was at my computer when I caught abnormal movement out of the corner of my eye. It was a fox after one of my Guineas in the backyard. I ran out the backdoor in my stocking feet, hit the ground running, yelling for the #%^@^ fox to leave my bird alone. 

He didn't get the bird.


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Fox will come right into your backyard during the middle of the day. Ask me how I know.
> 
> No? Well, I'll tell you anyway. I was at my computer when I caught abnormal movement out of the corner of my eye. It was a fox after one of my Guineas in the backyard. I ran out the backdoor in my stocking feet, hit the ground running, yelling for the #%^@^ fox to leave my bird alone.
> 
> He didn't get the bird.


I would do the same thing. Looking like a crazy chicken lady chasing the fox.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You got it. You couldn't see houses at all where I lived but I'll bet they could hear me. I can't believe I could still run like that in my late 50's.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

I’m sorry, losing birds is always hard. 🫂


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> I’m sorry, losing birds is always hard. 🫂


Thank you. I know it is farm life and each animal has a purpose. I am choosing to be grateful that my other ladies are ok.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just because it's part of farm life doesn't mean we can't have compassion. That coming from someone who can't eat what she raises. So take that first little bit with caution. Or not.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

So sorry for your loss.... X


----------

